# Walking round in Arctic Circles.



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Walking on water.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Aint nature wonderful.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

what lovely pictures and what gorgeous dogs! thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

wow such beautiful scenery and gorgeous dogs :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

All that snow to play in


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely pictures, beautiful dogs too. Yes, nature is wonderful


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Really nice pictures. What breed of dog are they?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

slakey said:


> Really nice pictures. What breed of dog are they?


Leonbergers ....arn't they?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

They are so gorgeous, and massive!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Blimey I'm jealous!! What a fab place to live.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Leonbergers ....arn't they?


ovcharkas hun


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They are beautiful, what a lovely place to walk. 

They are Sarplaninacs I think.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

alaun said:


> They are beautiful, what a lovely place to walk.
> 
> They are Sarplaninacs I think.


Explains the grey colouring


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

slakey said:


> Really nice pictures. What breed of dog are they?


Sarplaninacs Sarplaninac Information and Pictures, Sar Planina, Illyrian Sheepdog, Charplaninatz
Nice photos especially the one at the fire.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic pics :thumbup: I think i prefer to warmer looking climet though :lol:


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

brill pics. and beautiful dogs


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Sarplaninacs Sarplaninac Information and Pictures, Sar Planina, Illyrian Sheepdog, Charplaninatz
> Nice photos especially the one at the fire.


Thank you all for your very nice comments. Yes they are indeed Ovcharka Sarplaninacs. Although, with respect, the information contained within the enclosed link is very misleading especially with regard to size and temperament. Oscar and Zara are very loving indeed towards us and the many people we know. Especially little children and other dogs. Their size is also much larger than the measurements shown. For example, at 12 months Oscar weighed around 60 kilos and stood 77cm at the shoulder. Zara, being a female and smaller than the male, stands 65 cms by his comparison. Isn't the internet just full of shite!
I suppose in many respects we are very lucky indeed to live in a country with many miles of remote forest areas where they are able to run free and terrorise the little woodland creatures that used to have a wonderfully secret and uneventful little life until they showed up!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I love your dogs even more now I've seen those pics! Amazing scenery too...


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh wow! What a gorgious place to live!! Fantastic looking dogs!! Thank you ever so much for sharing!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Thank you all for your very nice comments. Yes they are indeed Ovcharka Sarplaninacs. Although, with respect, the information contained within the enclosed link is very misleading especially with regard to size and temperament. Oscar and Zara are very loving indeed towards us and the many people we know. Especially little children and other dogs. Their size is also much larger than the measurements shown. For example, at 12 months Oscar weighed around 60 kilos and stood 77cm at the shoulder. Zara, being a female and smaller than the male, stands 65 cms by his comparison.
> I suppose in many respects we are very lucky indeed to live in a country with many miles of remote forest areas where they are able to run free and terrorise the little woodland creatures that used to have a wonderfully secret and uneventful little life until they showed up!


Sorry I didn't read the temperament part, I thought the size and weight didn't look right and should of checked the rest before putting it up. Having seen yours with you it's obvious they got it a bit wrong.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Sorry I didn't read the temperament part, I thought the size and weight didn't look right and should of checked the rest before putting it up. Having seen yours with you it's obvious they got it a bit wrong.


And not just them either


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures of stunning dogs. Nice to see the good side of the breed


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Great pictures of stunning dogs. Nice to see the good side of the breed


Was there ever really a bad side to this breed other than the character and personality influenced and corrupted by some and carelessly spread by the not so enlightened?
I am prone to thinking that on the whole, with respect to this breeds continually misinterpreted character, it's nothing more than a straight forward case of the dog having more will power and intelligence than its owner. :lol:
If this dog was truly as temperamental and, therefore, as dangerous as some would have others believe, then surely the enclosed photos constitute an act of complacency so outrageous it falls far beyond the realms of human acceptability and tolerance.
A 65 kilo man with almost two hundred kilos of man-eaters on one hand in a public place! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

Beautiful pics of beautiful dogs!! Their fur is soo amazing!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures. I know they're good dogs in the right hands but you don't hear that very often only the bad side


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

What I would kill to wake up in the morning with one of those licking my face and cuddling me 

Massive fan of large breeds


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> What I would kill to wake up in the morning with one of those licking my face and cuddling me
> 
> Massive fan of large breeds


If you leave a forwarding address we'll send you a little drool. :lol: :lol:

Would you prefer male or female?


----------

